# Can-Am Tube, fail.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I used a B-T-E tube for 6 years, same tube, same seal. I just use the trick of doubling up the washer to create more outward tension on the seal... anyway...

Corrosion finally snapped the piston rod down near the seal. My only option was a new Can-Am one. 

First thing i notice, the seal is way to loose. Air bubble no matter what. 

Second, the first pull i make on it, the rod comes right out the back of the tube. Their new design is screw-less on the back end of the shaft. They use an o-ring to hold it together. It doesn't work. I'm going to plow 2 screws into it like the old days. 

I contacted Can-Am, they sent me a new seal, thanks, but still... really? I asked for a t-shirt for my troubles... no shirt.

Can Am... you are lucky you make the best flushers.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't let that new Can-Am get the best of ya. I let mine get to me and smashed it up against a steel post in a basement. It didn't work any better after that.:blink:

After having another given to me I gave the new style another chance. It seems that after a couple houses or so the seal gets a little tighter and the pulling out issue went away. I figure just don't take the end cap off and clean it the traditional way by pumping it in a clean pail of water and the seal will keep the cap on.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Should have got a tapepro, they are great, The tank of cp tubes.


----------

